# Open Column Launch Engine



## Harold Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

I built this engine last winter when I needed a break from building a much more detailed engine. This was a real fun 3-4 evening project. I actually built one in the mid 70s which I show on the YouTube video as well as this one. I have built more complex engines but there is a tremendous satisfaction in building something less complicated and watch it run! 














[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GIhHrUG0Iig&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GIhHrUG0Iig&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## malcolmt (Apr 30, 2008)

That is lovely work, well done sir. also it's good to see it run. :bow:

All the best

Malcolm


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice work indeed and the video commentary really adds to the posting!!!

it is nice to build quick projects and watch them run.

chuck


----------



## TinkerJohn (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice...I agree, the video was really good at pointing the characteristics of your engine.


----------



## bretk (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice engine! are the plans available online?

Thanks, Bret


----------

